# Grosso grosso



## urizon9

Ciao!Non ho capito bene perche si usa una parola due volte._Tifosi che *piano piano*  stanno invadendo la citta._Posso anch`io dire *grosso grosso *invece di molto grosso?Il mio esempio:_E un pomo`doro grosso grosso._C`e una regola su quest` argomento?Mi scusa se la domanda mia e stupida stupida.urizon9


----------



## Saoul

Urizon, non è affatto una domanda stupida (o stupida stupida).

Piano piano è assolutamente comune per indicare qualcosa che viene fatto in maniera molto delicata o lenta. 

Ti parlo piano piano visto che ti sei appena svegliata.
Sono andato al lavoro piano piano visto che mi faceva male la caviglia.

Ci sono altre espressioni come "passo passo" che vuol dire "un passo alla volta".

Visto che sei un principiante ti seguirò passo passo.

O ancora poco poco.

Vuoi del latte nel thè?
Si ma poco poco.

Diciamo che per quando mi viene in mente in questo momento sono tutte espressioni riconducibili al "poco" (delicatamente/poco/piano), e quindi grosso grosso mi suona strano.

Ho visto un uomo grosso grosso (sembra qualcosa detto da un bambino)
Quel camion è grosso grosso (sempre un bambino).

E' un pomodoro grosso grosso (se hai 5 anni va bene, passati i cinque anni, credo che tu debba optare per molto grosso, enorme, gigantesco, grande come un cocomero o gli altri mille modi che ci sono per definire le dimensioni notevoli di un pomodoro, e di qualsiasi altra cosa)

Spero di non averti ulteriormente confuso le idee...


----------



## *francy**

Ciao Urizon9
la costruzione "piano piano" esiste ed è molto usata. 
Invece il fatto di ripetere due aggettivi, pur non essendo grammaticalmente scorretto, risulta colloquiale (spesso i bambini usano queste strutture). Sarebbe meglio non farlo in testi scritti.
ciao


----------



## Klashko

Il raddoppiamento dell'aggettivo è in effetti una prerogativa del linguaggio colloquiale dei bambini, ad eccezione di _piano piano, poco poco _ed anche _quatto quatto, _che significa in silenzio, con discrezione, in punta di piedi.


----------



## urizon9

Grazie mille!Infatti sto leggendo un libro per ragazzi(bambini)-proprio al mio livello e per questo la mia confusione.Ho capito tutto bene!Saluti,urizon9!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, urizonnove. In realtà si tratta della cosiddetta 'reduplicazione intensiva' (ripetizione!), uno dei modi per esprimere il _grado superlativo (assoluto)_ dell'aggettivo o dell'avverbio. 
Oltre al ricorso ai suffissi _-issimo_, _-errimo_ e _-entissimo_, all'anteposizione di avverbi di quantità (_molto, assai_) o qualificativi (_particolarmente_), all'intensificazione con _tutto_ (_tutto_ matto) e con altri aggettivi o locuzioni (innamorato _cotto_, ubriaco _fradicio_, sordo _come una campana_), o anche con participi presenti (freddo _pungente_), il superlativo si può formare ripetendo il grado positivo dell'aggettivo/avverbio: _presto presto, piano piano, poco poco, un grido forte forte_.
Quindi può anche darsi che lo usino maggiormente i bambini, ma in effetti è una costruzione perfettamente lecita (più per la lingua parlata che scritta, però).


----------



## primo_cerchio

Come diceva Totò : tomo tomo cacchio cacchio


----------



## Necsus

E' forse il caso di spiegare che Totò era un comico e che il linguaggio da lui usato, per quanto spesso geniale, non è da prendere come esempio di italiano corretto...


----------



## urizon9

Ora capisco bene pero non ho fatto progresso-tutto che sappia della lingua e imparato da Toto.Ho visto su RAI UNO tutti i film con Toto(7? 10? anni fa-non mi ricordo piu).Ma che significhi TOMO TOMO CACCHIO CACCHIO??Saluti,urizon9


----------



## Necsus

Appunto...
Urizon, vuol dire più o meno "buono buono, quatto quatto"...
Ti riporto la definizione del DeMauro per _tomo_:

1tò|mo s.m. [...]
*tomo tomo* loc.avv., loc.agg.inv. RE merid. 
1 loc.avv., quietamente: _camminare tomo tomo_ 
2 loc.agg.inv., tranquillo, quieto.

e il link a Wikipedia per _cacchio._

Poi, se vuoi un link a cui puoi trovare la poesia di Totò _'A livella_.


----------



## urizon9

Grazie,Necsus!Specialmente per il link della poesia,sara molto interessante!Mi scusi,sono stato pigro e non mi consultavo con DeMauro!A presto,urizon9.


----------



## Necsus

urizon9 said:
			
		

> Grazie, Necsus! Specialmente per il link della poesia, sarà/è molto interessante! Mi Scusami, sono stato pigro e non mi ho consultato con (il) DeMauro! A presto. Urizon9.


Figurati. Però ricorda che la poesia è in dialetto napoletano, non in italiano!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Una lingua è un dialetto che possiede il suo esercito e la sua marina. (Max Weinreich)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, urizon9. Ho trovato questo sito, dove si dice l’espressione sta a significare: _agire con improntitudine (= sfacciataggine), faccia tosta.  _


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Ho letto della poesia di Toto.Non e mica male,ma personalmente mi lo piace piu come un attore.Ho anche trovato che la parola CACCHIO significa` il tralcio di vite appena germogliato`.Mentre stavo facendo la conoscenza di dialetto napoletano trovai una piccola poema e vi lo mandero(se non sia vietato) per ringraziarvi.`Li sarracini adorano lu sole                             et li turchi la luna cu li stelle                             et io adoro chesti trezze belle`urizon9(scusatemi per gli errori)


----------



## comeunanuvola

Forse per dare l'idea e sottolinearla potresti - invece di raddoppiare l'aggettivo - aggiungere "proprio/veramente", ovvero:
Quel pomodoro è veramente grosso
Il caffè oggi è proprio buono
Paolo è proprio/veramente bello.

Nuvola


----------



## Necsus

urizon9 said:
			
		

> Ciao! Ho letto della poesia di Totò. Non è (mica) male, ma personalmente mi lo preferisco come un attore. Ho anche trovato che la parola CACCHIO significa 'tralcio di vite appena germogliato'.


Ahi ahi... Non hai guardato il link a Wikipedia che ti avevo mandato... 


			
				urizon9 said:
			
		

> Mentre stavo approfondendo il dialetto napoletano ho trovato una breve poesia e ve la mando (se non è vietato) per ringraziarvi: 'Li sarracini adorano lu sole et li turchi la luna cu li stelle et io adoro chesti trezze belle'. urizon9 (scusatemi per gli errori)


Grazie urizon9, è 'bella assai'! (esempio di *superlativo* alla napoletana)


----------



## urizon9

Grazie per la correzione! Me ne vado subito a studiare piu!Beh,tanti errori!Con saluti,urizon9(Ho guardato il link ma non ho voluto parlarne prima di bambini non dormono).


----------



## Necsus

urizon9 said:
			
		

> Grazie per la correzione! (Me ne) vado subito a studiare di più! Beh,tanti errori! (non direi...) Con Saluti, urizon9 (Ho guardato il link ma non ho voluto parlarne prima che i bambini dormissero).


*Pochi pochi* errori.


----------

